# Subbing with your equiptment



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

If i was to use my own truck and plow, what should i look for per hour for plowing parking lots working for some one else?

Is per hour the best way to go or by the account. Mainly Commercial accounts, but some residentials thrown in the mix.

Plowing with an 05 f250 8ft fisher MM2
thanks


----------



## mr.plow 2 (Oct 20, 2005)

Around here you get 70-100 depends on how much you know:salute:


----------



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

mr.plow 2 said:


> Around here you get 70-100 depends on how much you know:salute:


$100/hr for a 3/4 ton & plow? Unheard of in my parts!

around here.. $55-70/hr for 3/4 ton & plow


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

Maybe if they have there own truck but not if they use my truck. I would buy a other truck and hire somebody than sub it out. I don't have to many customers so maybe I don't know what I am talking about.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Going rate is $65 an hour this year. Seem to drop from $70 last year. Guess its to many yuppies with plow trucks driving the price down.


----------



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

I get $85/ hour (his insurance). And I'm using my Tahoe and 7.5 Blizzard! Small truck and small blade. I'd probably be getting over $100 for a bigger truck and blade.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

Those are great rates VA plow....What are your triggers and how much work do you have?


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i have one sub and he gets $50 per hour for a 80 hp bobcat skid laoder and 9 foot blade. i fuel him up when needed. by the time i pay work comp and fuel i loose money on the hourly but make it up in the per push.


----------



## ALEX516 (May 24, 2003)

*90 Hp?*

What bobcat is that high hp?

I've got a 773 and its only 46hp.

Is this maybe a 963 model?


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

not sure which has 90 hp? his is an 873 turbo with 74 hp(i was off 6 ponies), his will out push our 80 hp gehl(6635 turbo)


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

s300 has an 81hp turbo diesel


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

If you are subbing to someone using your equipment, then that is not a sub. That is an employee. Subs need their own equipment, their own insurance, and pay their own repairs according to the professionals I have talked to (my accountant, lawyer, and insurance man). If they are going to sub for you and don't provide insurance then it goes on your insurance because they are considered your employee according to my insurance guy. That may differ state to state. If they are using your equipment, then you better have paperwork drawn up showing they are leasing your equipment off of you in order to not be your employee according to my accountant. There are a lot of variables with subcontractors to make sure they are a subcontractor and not an employee. Make sure you have your ducks in a row if you sub out work. I am not claiming to be an expert by any means, but this is what i need to do to keep my insurance company happy, and my accountant happy with payroll issues (including workers compensation and payroll taxes).


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

hickslawns said:


> If you are subbing to someone using your equipment, then that is not a sub. That is an employee. Subs need their own equipment, their own insurance, and pay their own repairs according to the professionals I have talked to (my accountant, lawyer, and insurance man). If they are going to sub for you and don't provide insurance then it goes on your insurance because they are considered your employee according to my insurance guy. That may differ state to state. If they are using your equipment, then you better have paperwork drawn up showing they are leasing your equipment off of you in order to not be your employee according to my accountant. There are a lot of variables with subcontractors to make sure they are a subcontractor and not an employee. Make sure you have your ducks in a row if you sub out work. I am not claiming to be an expert by any means, but this is what i need to do to keep my insurance company happy, and my accountant happy with payroll issues (including workers compensation and payroll taxes).


Amen to that. Love that workers comp audit every august. If there is a name in the ledger without a 1099, and insurance certificate to go with it I pay comp period. The insurance carrier does not play games with this, and they have a no exceptions policy.

As far as rates go you need to specify were your located. They vary wildly from region to region. You will here about 100 an hour and 25 an hour. The guys getting tall money usually dont get alot of hours so it is offset. Our Chicago land region varies from 50 to about 75 tops for a pickup and 8' blade. 
That is also for hourly pay, not drop time only. Many guys claim big money but they dont get paid driving across town for 1/2 an hour to the next site.
The guys in DC are probably lucky to see 20 hours in a good year so you understand how they get 85 for a lil truck and blade. Guys in Erie get 30  and probably see 200 hours so I guess they think they are coming out ahead. If you think 30 was a typo it is not, thank SMG and other management company's for destroying there rates.
Todd


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Bobcatservice*

I have 31 accounts and have 2 sub drivers with there trucks. I pay 40.00 per hour and 1 of them has been with me for along time i buy his fuel also. And by the way i charge 60.00 per hour and one of the most expensive plowers in my area. I would love to take my truck to a area and get 100 i would go out of my reg. bus. real quick.

mike


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

hickslawns said:


> If you are subbing to someone using your equipment, then that is not a sub. That is an employee. Subs need their own equipment, their own insurance, and pay their own repairs according to the professionals I have talked to (my accountant, lawyer, and insurance man). If they are going to sub for you and don't provide insurance then it goes on your insurance because they are considered your employee according to my insurance guy. That may differ state to state. If they are using your equipment, then you better have paperwork drawn up showing they are leasing your equipment off of you in order to not be your employee according to my accountant. There are a lot of variables with subcontractors to make sure they are a subcontractor and not an employee. Make sure you have your ducks in a row if you sub out work. I am not claiming to be an expert by any means, but this is what i need to do to keep my insurance company happy, and my accountant happy with payroll issues (including workers compensation and payroll taxes).


I'm a little curious on this whole sub thing. It would be do-diligence for the owner of the accounts to maintain the insurance, regardless. That liability insurance should not affect the status of a sub and employee. When I owned a technicall consulting company I had 1099's and maintained professional liability insurance and required the worker maintain his workers comp, etc. This was perfectly legit in Il and the other states I sold into too. Maybe some CPA's/Lawyers/etc. are just being overly causious - heck it's only money and the policy is relativly cheap compared to damages and fines you could get, I guess.


----------

